# 5dp5dt negative test



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi there,
Just wondering if anyone else has had positive result after testing 5 dp5dt?? I tested today (secretly lol) and I'm trying to see a faint line, but I really don't think there is. I know it's a bit early but any positive stories of positive results would be amazing . This is our 4th cycle , we have never had a positive so now as this is our last try and hopefully we are on right protocol(intralipids, steroids, hrt, clexaine, gestone). I could do with some encouragement. 2 fresh blastocyst
Thanks


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Still a bit early hun, just hang in there I know its hard, but 5DP is super early, wishing you all the best x


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for reply, just driving myself a bit crazy in the old tww.


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Its way too early. I had a definite bfn at 7dp5dt but a positive two days later on otd, and pregnancy has been absolutely fine. Its torture waiting but unfortunately you have no way of speeding it up! Hope you get a bfp x


----------



## Albertgirl (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi, 
I couldn't wait until my proper test day either, and tested secretly on (I think) 7dp5dt. I was gutted to get a BFN (absolutely no line whatsoever, I couldn't even try to convince myself!). I told myself it was too early to get a result, especially as I hadn't used one of the special early tests and the one I used was out of date. I know, what was I even thinking?! It made the rest of the 2ww absolute murder.  My test was pretty inconclusive on OTD, but I tested again the following day and got a BFP!! I'm now 7 weeks and keeping my fingers crossed it sticks. Keep your hopes up, I know the 2ww is a killer but there's no reason at all why you still can't get that BFP.  Crossing my fingers for you xx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies you've brightened up my day now I can enjoy my mars bar cookies lol, I had to do something to keep my mind off things, will keep you posted. I will hold off till 7dp5dt and have another sneaky test, Friday is the actual day though, then if a bfn need to also wait t Sunday to test again eeekkk fingers toes crossed


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi girls

This is a very useful site for those testing (or thinking about testing) early

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10

L x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just another vote for being too early!

At my clinic it's OTD about 13dp5dt and again at 15dp5dt - they like to make us suffer! 

Good luck   xxx 

P.s. I love that site that Lilly posted a link to!


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there.  I was in a similar position to you. I had a FET and tested 6dp5dt and got a stark white BFN. Why I tested so early I don't know, but I did and was left sure I had another failure. But I tested again at 8dp5dt and got my first ever BFP. Even 8 days is ridiculously early, many women don't get a BFP until OTD or even later. I'm now 15 weeks pregnant. I was amazed that it went from negative to positive in just 48 hours. A lot can change in just a few days, hang in there, wishing you lots of luck. xxx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow ok 48hours that's quite the change from bfn to bfp. Also thanks for the link I will have a look now.


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Too early Hun , I tested positive at 6dp5dt but that's with twins so my HCG was super high , Goodluck   x


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

My apologies 7dp5dt I tested positive not 6   xx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wondering of positive results with intralipid infusion , steroids, hrt, clexaine and gestone injections?? I'm on 2ww and going bit crazy . It's our last try and just could do with any encouragement


----------

